# Which CM9 version is best/most stable?



## PIMCO (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a (pre-owned) TP with CyanogenMod 9.0.0 Alpha 2, Android 4.0.3, and MoBoot installed.

The thing works great and I enjoy it, but there are some quirks that bother me. Firstly, it shuts off and doesn't charge when battery runs out. Secondly, mic and camera doesn't work. Thirdly, the battery capacity isn't great. And lastly, the WiFi is sometimes slow to connect.

Is there some kind of upgraded version that resolved some of these issues?

I admit to being an über-n00b and (believe) I don't have the technical insight to install and modify the operating system. What is the latest "stable" (hey, what does that mean?) version of CM9? What is a nightly build?

Also, some other terms I would love to get a some insight about: Tenderloin? Clockwork? Kernel? ROM? Rooting?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Just use the latest nightly. Mic and wifi have been fixed since alpha 2 and battery life has gotten better, though it's still less than WebOS. Since you already have Android installed, you can just use ClockworkMod Recovery to install the latest nightly and gapps (Google apps). Just download those and copy them to your Touchpad, then hold down the power button on your Touchpad until the menu appears. Tap Reboot, then tap Recovery and tap OK. It should then reboot into ClockworkMod Recovery automagically.

Once there, use the volume buttons to move up and down, the home button to go back to the previous menu, and the power button to select things. Select 'Install zip from SD card', then find the CM9 nightly zip you copied to the Touchpad and select it. It'll ask if you're sure, select Yes. It'll do its thing for a minute or two; when it's done, repeat the process for the gapps zip. Once finished with both, go back to the main menu, then select Advanced. There are two things you need to do here, 'wipe cache partition' and 'wipe dalvik cache', nothing else. Once you finish with both of those, go back to the main menu and select 'reboot system now'.

It should boot into CM9 then, though it'll take a few minutes longer than before, and it'll show a black screen with a box in the middle that says 'Android is upgrading'. Once it finishes with that, it'll take you to the home screen and you should be in business.

As for the terms you mentioned, tenderloin is the development codename for the Touchpad. Clockwork is a replacement for the stock Android recovery mode included with all devices that run Android from the get-go. It's the default recovery for Android on the Touchpad, though some people (myself included) replace it with TWRP because of its greater ease-of-use.

The kernel is basically the core of the operating system. All device drivers and programs have to interface with the kernel in order to do things.

ROM is a term for a particular 'flavor' of Android. Different ROMs often have different features and different focuses for development. For example, AOKP focuses on being cutting edge and feature-filled, sometimes at the expense of stability, while CyanogenMod focuses on stability first and foremost.

Rooting is shorthand for gaining root access to the operating system, which allows you to modify system files and do a whole host of things that are impossible otherwise. Android on the Touchpad, regardless of ROM, is rooted by default.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

PIMCO said:


> I have a (pre-owned) TP with CyanogenMod 9.0.0 Alpha 2, Android 4.0.3, and MoBoot installed.
> 
> The thing works great and I enjoy it, but there are some quirks that bother me. Firstly, it shuts off and doesn't charge when battery runs out. Secondly, mic and camera doesn't work. Thirdly, the battery capacity isn't great. And lastly, the WiFi is sometimes slow to connect.
> 
> ...


Just a friendly FYI, when someone new joins this discussion, it is expected of them to do some reading and educating of themselves by reading this and other threads, as well as watching the numerous videos available. You'll learn a lot just by reading this thread, in particular the first page(OP) where you will find lots of useful links. You will find Rev. Kyle's and RolandDeschain79's videos extremely educational. Both have a YouTube channel where they post them. Go do some reading and watching and you will probably find you won't even need to ask noob questions like your first post. However, we are always here to answer when you get stuck trying to help yourself. But you are no wheres near that point yet.


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

It was nice of Executor to take the time with that well though reply, pretty much summed it up.

I'd also recommend the Reverend's video to at least gain a quick and base understanding of how your TouchPad likely had CM9 installed and how to perform future installs as the Executor explained.


----------



## PIMCO (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the enlightenment, Executor!

My tablet is now dead (never got to downloading the new OS), but hopefully I can get it working again and get this insanely annoying bug fixed!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

PIMCO said:


> Thanks a lot for the enlightenment, Executor!
> 
> My tablet is now dead (never got to downloading the new OS), but hopefully I can get it working again and get this insanely annoying bug fixed!


If you manage to get it charging again, you should avoid letting it run down to zero. Beside being bad for lithium ion batteries, TouchPads have developed a reputation for not wanting to charge after being run down to zero. One may get away with it a few times, but it appears that it has caught up with you.


----------

